# Central Ohio



## gregorymon

Found about a dozen very small yellows (?) Sunday afternoon in NE C-bus. Biggest one is about the size of a stubby baby carrot. This is a repeat spot for several years now. Going to check for growth and new caps this afternoon/evening. After yesterday's soaking rain, hope is high!


----------



## sb

Today, Thursday in Franklin County.
I love it when they stand up and say "Here I am"








[/IMG]







[/IMG]









Around 30-35.










Lots of deer skeletons and this full shed antler pair within feet of each other.


----------



## Mushroomjunter1992

Alexandria ohio


----------



## sb

This afternoon, Saturday. 18 out of 22-23 laid out on a slab of old bark.










Lots of variability to these, from fresh to dried out. As I write, I've already eaten them -- simple as possible, just butter & salt!!


----------



## carving

this is how I find morels, I first I go to ebay buy a Natures designs hand carved morel mushroom walking stick, then throw it in the weeds and then find it the morel mushroom trains your eyes to see them hard to find morels


----------



## thunter1

hocking co....


----------



## sb

Nice Hocking haul Thunter!
I'm making a spring water run to Hocking County Monday or Tuesday. Have to include time to hunt also.


----------



## Nicholas Justice

Have u guys done any huntin in clermont county ohio


----------



## mutroondaddy

went out this mourning, found 13 greys, this is first I have been out and this is the earliest I found these kind in size for many years, I hope this is whats to come. darke county


----------



## hugh

I found 21 yellows and 4 half frees today in spots near Columbus and Xenia. All were around dead elm. The ones near Xenia were large and some a little old, but the ones close to Columbus were still young and fresh. I would post photos but I keep getting error messages. All in all, I pretty much hate the new layout of this site....


----------



## Nicholas Justice

hugh said:


> I found 21 yellows and 4 half frees today in spots near Columbus and Xenia. All were around dead elm. The ones near Xenia were large and some a little old, but the ones close to Columbus were still young and fresh. I would post photos but I keep getting error messages. All in all, I pretty much hate the new layout of this site....


Nive find.. I bn out 3 days lookin around live an dead elm an apple trees but no mushrooms only deer tracks lol


----------



## shroomsrus

Jackpot in Franklin County!







[/IMG]


----------



## shroomsrus

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=vzv3fs" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.tinypic.com/vzv3fs.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## sb

Shroomsrus--I had to ride the learning curve on pics.

I wanted to see you pics . . . so after finally getting to it, I decided to (try to) post you pic for others to see. Nice size yellows.

This is shroomsrus pic:







[/IMG]


----------



## sciotoguy

Boy I am getting a late start this year. First I have logged on this year. Looks and feels different. Off for a quick walk about this morning.


----------



## Old Elm

sciotoguy said:


> Boy I am getting a late start this year. First I have logged on this year. Looks and feels different. Off for a quick walk about this morning.


"OldElm",here. Glad to see your still up and about sciotoguy. Always enjoy your post's and info. Have a GRAND spring. We're just on the verge of it ramping up over here in Wisconie.


----------



## sciotoguy

Well that certainly did not take long. 4 nice yellows out in my orchard. Seems kinda early, cant believe I just got around to take a look. Going to have to get serious now.

Hey Oldelm, Still up and around for sure. In fact an new and improved version. Lost 30+ pounds gave up the cigs and cut way down on the booze. Hope to get out and do some all day hunting like the ole days, no hill to big.


----------



## shroomin dave

Found these in Lancaster last Friday!


----------



## inthewoods

Found 23 4/11/17 in southern Montgomery county ohio
All 3-4" yellows southern slope its always an early spot


----------



## morelsxs

hey sciotoguy -- yes, good to see you and great job on the healthier new you. That's no easy task and you'll definitely reap the benefits. Haven't listened to music from you or 902nd in almost two years. Bad car accident had me just hangin' on. So thankful to be back on the board and I've actually been out huntin' this year but nothin' yet. Takes much more time than it used to but so glad I'm able to do it. Can't wait to show off the goods. LOL


----------



## sb

Columbus city limits.
Here's today, Monday's, Morels. Again, some dried out some moist, fresh, still growing. Nice to find them only 10 minutes from the house.









Regardless, always enjoyable to be in the woods whether I find Morels or not.


----------



## BigPapa

Found a half dozen in Delaware county


----------



## carving

oh I need to get out!


----------



## gregorymon

sb said:


> Shroomsrus--I had to ride the learning curve on pics.
> 
> I wanted to see you pics . . . so after finally getting to it, I decided to (try to) post you pic for others to see. Nice size yellows.
> 
> This is shroomsrus pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## gregorymon

Found 19 more Sunday April 16. By Tuesday, the spot is past prime. Time to Look elsewhere. Pics attached. Still learning nuances of pic posting too. Just a reminder, DON'T take the roots with your mushrooms. Cut thru stem at the ground level. That's how we keep this sustainable.


----------



## sb

Beautiful plate of Morels, Gregorymon.

Two Blacks today . . . In Franklin Cty.
I guess that's two better than nothing!
Blacks, still, in a parade of Blacks, grays, yellows. Haven't gotten any tuleps yet.


----------



## AngryMorel

nice find


----------



## heathens

Found 31 yellows in Licking county today. Most were pretty dry.


----------



## hugh

We picked about 50 nice big yellows today. Sadly, some are already betting old and moldy. I keep trying to attach photos, but I get an error message every time. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## hugh

http://s276.photobucket.com/user/down_dog2000/media/IMG_8241.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## sciotoguy

I can see the pics if I click the link, Nice haul, I found about 25 big yellows and a few blacks. The yellow were almost dried up, hopefully re-hydrating in salt water now. Looks like this season is going to end before May if we don't get more rain.


----------



## sb

This is Hugh's pic (hopefully)


----------



## sb

Hugh,
Great morels.
Here's how I pasted in your pic:
1.Click rectangle to right of happy face on tool bar in reply box.
2. paste into the image url box the link to the pic.
3. click insert.


----------



## sb

You had a whole folder or album of pics that looked great. I liked the one beofe or to the left of the posted above because it looked like you got 4 different types of morels: half frees, tuleps, greys and yellows in that basket.


----------



## sb

Sciotoguy, I agree.


----------



## Mags5094

Any tips for a new hunter?


----------



## sciotoguy

Mags. Find old overgrown fence rows on public or semi public lands. And walk both sides. The more sticker bushes the better.

SB Going to be watching the weather radar pretty close this week,, to see exactly were the rain be falling. I think the big foots will be showing up real soon.


----------



## sb

Well . . . I'll be! (Franklin County, Central OH)

Went out this evening. Found a great Lion's Mane (Herecium). This has to be the earliest that I've ever found Herecium. I look for them in Sept-Oct-Nov.










Then, there were a few good Morels this evening also, before I ran out of light.










Here . . . I'd been thinking it was too dry! in part because the soil moisture readings from London, OH (OSU Molley Caren Site) were 21% yesterday . . . down from 47% on April 9th.

Regardless, I found some North facing slopes still moist and holding Morels that sprouted 8-14 days ago and were still edible and in good condition, just starting to dry out.


----------



## sb

Over an inch of rain today in Central OH.

I checked my *date of last Morel finds* over the last 7 years. While the range was from April 25 to May 16, the average is May 6. 

So, I usually find them for another week.

One last rain induced Morel Hurrah, anyone!!?


----------



## shroomanitu

sb said:


> Today, Thursday in Franklin County.
> I love it when they stand up and say "Here I am"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> View attachment 438
> 
> 
> Around 30-35.
> 
> View attachment 440
> 
> 
> Lots of deer skeletons and this full shed antler pair within feet of each other.
> 
> View attachment 442


THOSE LOOK LIKE FALSE MORELS (VERPAS) TO ME. I WOULD NOT CONSUME THOSE. THEY CAN MAKE YOU VERY ILL. PLEASE GOOGLE VERPAS-FALSE MORELS, OR GO TO MICHIGANMORELS.COM. IT'S A GREAT REFERENCE PAGE UNDER 'MOREL IDENTIFICATION' YOU WILL FIND INFO ON THESE CAPS.


----------



## rakkasan

shroomanitu said:


> THOSE LOOK LIKE FALSE MORELS (VERPAS) TO ME. I WOULD NOT CONSUME THOSE. THEY CAN MAKE YOU VERY ILL. PLEASE GOOGLE VERPAS-FALSE MORELS, OR GO TO MICHIGANMORELS.COM. IT'S A GREAT REFERENCE PAGE UNDER 'MOREL IDENTIFICATION' YOU WILL FIND INFO ON THESE CAPS.


Looks like a horse tail to me. Attached are Michigan false shrooms found a couple days ago. In the first photo false one's on left and right of a small horse tail. False one's will be solid inside as well.

When in doubt don't eat it. Or save your back and just pick blacks, greys & yellows.


----------



## sb

Central OH Moisture










Hmnn . . . I've not found any Tulips or any large Yellows this year. Too late?


----------



## rakkasan

@sb 

These were found in TarHollow State park on the 27th of April. Others I just left behind as to far gone, however with the recent cold spell & added rain I'd think the Columbus area and north may still hold some.

If possible Michigan would be a good place to continue hitting them hard.


----------

